# Meshuggah - "The Demon's Name is Surveillance" Drum Cover



## toothbrush (May 24, 2014)

Hey everyone, I just wanted to post today's effort. This was rather straining on my legs, but I've been meaning to attempt this song for a good while now. I hope you enjoy it, and any feedback/critique is always appreciated. Thanks guys!


----------



## will_shred (May 25, 2014)

Nice footwork man!


----------



## Noxon (May 25, 2014)

Very nice, man!


----------



## toothbrush (May 25, 2014)

Thanks guys!


----------



## TraE (May 25, 2014)

Great playing man, good song choice. It's probably my favorite track off Koloss (demiurge is sick, too).


----------



## toothbrush (May 26, 2014)

TraE said:


> Great playing man, good song choice. It's probably my favorite track off Koloss (demiurge is sick, too).



Agreed! The opening track, Demon's Name, Swarm, and Demiurge are my favorites. The whole album is great though! Thanks for watching man


----------



## JoeuJGM (May 26, 2014)

Great job man!  Like many others, this is one of my favorites off of Koloss next to Demiurge. I primarily play guitar, but that definitely does *not* look easy by any stretch of the imagination, sounds perfect to me! Major skills there dude!


----------



## toothbrush (May 27, 2014)

JoeuJGM, thanks dude! Much appreciated.


----------



## DeathChord (Jun 20, 2014)

Awesome effort, well done!


----------



## twizza (Jun 20, 2014)

Q: What do you get a drummer for christmas?

A: Something with sleeves.


Nice playing, that's a shredder


----------



## JEngelking (Jun 20, 2014)

Great playing, man. What size sticks are those? They look fairly large.


----------



## mlp187 (Jun 21, 2014)

Holy shit. That was great. Beautiful interpretation of subdivision. My only beef is that you made me want to practice but I can't, cause I live in a condo w/out the space nor appropriate acoustic dampening.

Serious props to the toothbrush!


----------



## toothbrush (Jun 22, 2014)

Thanks guys! The comments are appreciated. *JEngelking*, they're "Ralph Hardimon Corpsmaster" drumsticks by Vic Firth. I mainly use these sticks or the Danny Carey signature sticks (yes, admitted fanboy...but they are a tremendous stick model) for most of my work. In all honesty, I don't know the exact size of the RHC sticks, but they are much larger than your usual stick. I've been trying these larger models and they feel great once you adjust to them. Thanks again guys.


----------



## Alfrer (Jun 25, 2014)

Nice chest ,tho


----------



## lewstherin006 (Jul 30, 2014)

Awesome bro!!


----------



## toothbrush (Jul 31, 2014)

lewstherin006 said:


> Awesome bro!!



 Thank you dude!


----------



## Velokki (Aug 12, 2014)

Solid playing. Gotta love Meshuggah, can't wait for the new Blu-Ray!


----------



## toothbrush (Aug 13, 2014)

Velokki said:


> Solid playing. Gotta love Meshuggah, can't wait for the new Blu-Ray!



Thanks! And yeah, I'm quite pumped for that as well..! The upcoming re-release of *I* is pretty exciting too. Any Mesh release of any sort is fine by me


----------



## Gothic Headhunter (Aug 13, 2014)

Damn dude! I'm not a drummer at all but that's impressive as hell!


----------



## toothbrush (Aug 14, 2014)

Thanks, *Gothic Headhunter*!  I appreciate it.


----------

